# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Phù Sa - Du lịch Miền Tây

## hangnt

Du Lịch Miền Tây - Nằm giữa dòng sông Hậu hiền hòa, khu du lịch Phù Sa được xây dựng với rất nhiều đặc trựng sông nước vùng ĐBSCL và gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Chỉ khoảng 10 phút ngồi xuồng máy đi từ bến Ninh Kiều - Tp.Cần Thơ đã đến với khu du lịch Phù Sa, du khách sẽ được hòa mình trong khoảng không gian tươi đẹp với 30ha rừng bần và bầu không khí trong lành trên cồn Ấu thơ mộng.


Đi trên sàn đạo bao quanh khu du lịch dài khoảng 2km, khách đến với Phù Sa sẽ đi từ thú vị này đến thú vị khác bởi đây là khu du lịch sinh thái được thiết kế rất khác biệt vời rất nhiều khu du lịch sinh thái miệt đồng bằng. Ấn tượng đầu tiên khách cảm nhận là những chiếc xuồng nhỏ xinh rọng nước có đàn cá lội tung tăng, đặt dọc theo đường đi là hồ sen nhỏ và những chiếc lu nhỏ đặt chính giữa gợi về một miền quê ấm áp. Trong khu du lịch có những hàng cọ rợp mát tạo nên khung cảnh nên thơ và lạ mắt. Đi dạo trong khu du lịch, khách có thể dừng chân thưởng thức những cây kem mát lạnh, ngọt ngào. Đến khu nuôi cá sấu, với 3000đ mua mồi câu, khách sẽ được tiếp cận cảm giác sờ sợ xen thích thú và có những tràng cười sảng khoái khi cấu sấu. Bạn cũng có thể thuê xuồng bơi trên những lạch nhỏ vào rừng bần với giá 10.000đ/giờ và vui đùa với những chú khỉ tinh nghịch nhảy nhót kêu la chí chóe.

Điểm khác biệt nổi bật của Khu du lịch Phù Sa so với nhiều khu du lịch sinh thái khác ở khu vực ĐBSCL là tại đây khách có thể tham gia vào những trò chơi có cảm giác mạnh. Chẳng hạn như trong trò ca-nô kéo dù, người chơi sẽ được bay bổng trên trời cao, ngắm nhìn dòng sông Hậu mênh mang và Tp.Cần Thơ từ độ cao hàng chục mét với giá vé 120.000đ. Khu du lịch Phù Sa còn có các dịch vụ lái mô-tô nước, ca-nô dã ngoại, lướt ván để khách có thể lướt quanh cồn Ấu và tham quan dòng sông Hậu. Khi đã mệt nhoài với những trò chơi đầy hào hứng và những điểm tham quan thú vị, khách có thể ghé khu ẩm thực ăn bánh xèo “Bà Mười Xiềm” và các thứ bánh dân dã khác như bánh đúc, bánh tét, bánh cúng. Đặc biệt hơn, bạn có thể khám phá công dụng của hơn 20 loại rau dùng để ăn kèm với bánh xèo qua bản “thuyết minh” ngắn gọn trên bàn ăn. Sắp tới, khách sẽ được thưởng thức bánh xèo nhân cải mầm hay nhân nấm kim châm, vừa lạ vừa có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao.


Nhà hàng của Khu du lịch Phù Sa được bố trí trong nhiều ngôi nhà gỗ rải trong khuôn viên. Đây là những ngôi nhà rường cổ được Ban Giám đốc khu du lịch mua tận miền Trung về và sửa chữa và lắp lặt. Ẩm thực nơi đây có nhiều món ăn độc đáo như lẩu bần, gỏi gà trộn rau lang, thịt cá sấu, gỏi bông điên điển, gỏi bông lục bình. Nếu thấm mệt sau khi đi dạo để chơi, ăn uống, khách có thể thuê lều, thuê võng nằm tòn ten nghe đờn ca tài tử. Khách phương xa còn có thể nghỉ đêm ở Phù Sa với những căn phòng tiện nghi với mức giá 250.000đ đến 280.000đ/phòng. Nhiều cơ quan, đoàn thể cũng chọn nơi đây làm điểm sinh hoạt dã ngoại và sinh hoạt truyền thống, nơi phòng khánh tiết 300 chỗ và sinh họat dã ngọai, đốt lửa trại.

Một trong những nét hấp dẫn của Phù Sa là trong những tum nhà lá nhỏ, các sinh viên thoăn thoắt tay đưa làm nên những sản phẩm du lịch dễ thương như máy bay, đồng hồ, mũ nón với những chiếc nơ xinh xinh hay chiếc đuôi sam ngộ nghĩnh bằng lá dừa. Chuẩn bị đón khách vào dịp Tết Mậu Tý, Ban Giám đốc Khu du lịch Phù Sa đang khẩn trương thiết kế những trò chơi mới như làm sân khấu ngoài trời, tổ chức gameshow, phục vụ những món ăn hải sản, làm khu vui chơi liên hợp trên bờ dưới nước, câu ếch, tàu đệm khí lướt trên bùn… Một khu vực của cồn Ấu sẽ được dùng để trồng ấu kết hợp với việc tái hiện chợ nổi để du khách bơi xuồng hái ấu và tìm hiều về cồn Ấu. Ông Nguyễn Văn Tươi, Phó Giám đốc Khu du lịch Phù Sa cho biết: “Hướng tới năm “Du lịch quốc gia Mekong - Cần Thơ - 2008”, chúng tôi dự kiến sẽ phối hợp với các đơn vị có liên quan để tổ chức một số họat động lớn tại khu du lịch này như Hội thi Hoa Hậu Tây Đô, đua mô-tô nước và hội thi thả diều nghệ thuật… Chúng tôi sẽ thường xuyên đưa những sản phẩm du lịch mới vào phục vụ du khách để Khu du lịch Phù Sa trở thành điểm đến luôn luôn hấp dẫn”.

_Nguồn: Sưu tầm_






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## mubaohiem

có ai có lịch trình và giá cả đi đến đây ko????????????????????

----------


## thunhunguyet

khung cảnh đẹp thật đấy

----------


## lunas2

pic đầu tiên nhìn đẹp

----------

